# MSI GT725 - 209IN: The Most Powerful Laptop with Indian warranty



## Silicon Chip (Apr 17, 2009)

After a long wait and a pretty long research I finally bought this machine on 11 April.


Product Description MSI Gaming-GT725 17” WVP 4GB 320GB Notebook PC
Mfr. Code GT725-209IN
Dimensions (WxDxH) 395(L) X 278(D) X 26.5~35(H)mm
Weight 3.2KG (W/ Battery)
Micro Processor Intel Centrino 2 Processor P8600 2.4GHz
Memory 4GB (DDR2 800Mhz)
Hard Disk(s) 320GB SATA (7200RPM) HDD
Optical Drive(s) Blu-Ray/Dvd Super Multi Drive
Graphics ATi Mobility Radeon HD 4850 (Built-inDDR3 512MB)
Display 17" WSXGA+ TFT-LCD Display (1680x1050)
Multimedia HD Audio,
5 speakers
2.0M Web-Cam
4-in-1 Card Reader, SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro
Interface(s) Graphics Card Output (15-pin, D-Sub) X 1
USB 2.0 Port X3
Mic-in Port X 1
Headphone Output X 1
Modem Port X 1
LAN Port X 1
PCI ExpressCard X 1
eSATA(USB Combo) X 1
HDMI X 1
Modem Integrated 56k V.90 data/fax modem
Networking Built-in Gigabit Ethernet LAN (REALTEK/RTL8111C)
Built-in 802.11b/g/nWLAN Card + Bluetooth V2.0
Battery 9 cells
Included Accessories Gaming Mouse and Bag
Provided OS Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium
Warranty 2 Years with 1st year being Global warranty.

This laptop is effectively MSI GT725 - 218US but without BlueRay.
This laptop retails at Rs.93000.


*The Packaging*
The laptop comes in a MSI Black Cardboard Box with a G series logo on it, the box also has a platic handle.
*gallery.techarena.in/data/513/medium/Img_110.jpg

The Big Box contains another Brown Box along with the laptop.
The Brown Box contains the Battery, A geniune Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit CD, A microsoft Cd(I think it is MS office)
The OS and MS Office(My gues about that CD) are given eventhough the laptop comes preloaded with OS and MS office.
The box also contains a laser mouse by OCZ rebranded as MSI Starmouse GS-502.






*The Laptop**gallery.techarena.in/data/513/medium/Img_210.jpg
It comes wrapped in a red plastic bag with cardboard support on both sides. The battery is in another box.


The Laptop comes with a plastic protective screen(I still havent removed it) taped on it and a cloth, which is suppossed to be put in between the keyboard and screen when you close the laptop to prevent damage to LCD from keys.

*The Keyboard*
It is a full sized keyboard and thus contains the numpad, although MSI has messed up the keys by changing some locations like the "Fn" key lies to extreme bottom left corner whereas the standard one has the "Ctrl" key there.
Also the swapped the location of @ and " and now my keyboard is not working properly as on pressing shift + 2 still gives @ while it is printed ".(I think it is coz I chose US keyboard while first time booting while my lappy has UK keyboard.)

Just above the keyboard lies the touch sensors which include the mutimedia keys on the left like rewind, stop, pause/play, forward.
Towards the left lies the webcam, Bluetooth, Wi LAN, P1 key(for launching a user defined application).
Towards the center lies Turbo and Eco keys, like the name suggests the turbo key on being pressed overclocks the pc by 15%, 20%, 24% as chosed by the user in the BIOS settings. The Eco keys are for managing battery as it offers different modes and reduces screen brightness accordingly.

To increase/decrease volume, screen brightness and to mute the speakers, I have to use the "Fn" key along with desired "Fx" to give commands.

The power key is located towards the right next to the "ESC"
Here is a view of the Keyboard
*gallery.techarena.in/data/513/medium/Img_35.jpg

*Futuristic 3 Dimensional Hi-Fi Speakers Design*
The lappy has selected the metallic polishing process to accentuate the futuristic styling of the 3D speaker pores, fully displaying the brilliance of movement. Furthermore, the embedded high performance subwoofers design at the bottom of the computer can create shocking low-end effects. The audio experience is as real as it gets, providing a feast of sound like never before!
*gallery.techarena.in/data/513/Img_52.jpg

*The Inner View*
*gallery.techarena.in/data/513/medium/Img_44.jpg

*Benchmarks*
Had lot of Crap description, time for benchies:

GTA IV
*Statistics I*
Average FPS: 30.86
Duration: 37.46 sec
CPU Usage: 87%
System memory usage: 69%
Video memory usage: 74%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: Medium
Render Quality: High
View Distance: 25
Detail Distance: 37

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850
Video Driver version: 7.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

*Statistics II*
Average FPS: 32.53
Duration: 37.35 sec
CPU Usage: 89%
System memory usage: 60%
Video memory usage: 70%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: Low
Render Quality: Low
View Distance: 1
Detail Distance: 1

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850
Video Driver version: 7.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

*Statistics III*
Average FPS: 33.75
Duration: 37.04 sec
CPU Usage: 84%
System memory usage: 65%
Video memory usage: 70%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: Low
Render Quality: Low
View Distance: 1
Detail Distance: 1

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850
Video Driver version: 7.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

*Statistics IV*
Average FPS: 27.05
Duration: 37.01 sec
CPU Usage: 92%
System memory usage: 67%
Video memory usage: 70%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: Medium
Render Quality: Highest
View Distance: 54
Detail Distance: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Video Adapter: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850
Video Driver version: 7.14.10.630
Audio Adapter: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40Ghz

I could not yet get my hands on 3DMARK06 or Vantage or Crysis, will try to get them and post Benchmarks.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, great review
do post 3dm06 and vantage scores.
more pics wud be appreciated.

and plz post cam pics.
This seems the best vfm gaming lappy for 93k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

8.5/10

Wud give 10 if:-

P8600 2.6Ghz
HD 4870 1GB
FULL HD


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2009)

1680*1050 is more than enuf for a 17" screen
and 4870 need larger cooler and more power. 

HDD cudve been 400 or 500GB and dual LAN wud have been appreciated.

and btw, tha cloth is antistatic cloth for cleaning the screen. Keeping the cloth while closing can bring pressure on screen surface..dun do it.


----------

